# Lavadora Acros



## mirandarr (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola soy raul tengo una lavadora acros de 10kg dos velocidades, pero se me descompuso la revise y encontré una resistencia y el circuito integrado quemados, he buscado el circuito pero no he podido encontrarlo no se si me puedan ayudar para buscarlo, este circuito tiene un numero de parte: 52s21450306 no se que a que familia pertenesca o si tenga remedio mi lavadora


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 27, 2012)

que modelo es la lavadora? que numero de parte tiene la tarjeta? una foto seria bueno.....
solo con ese numero dudo que podamos ayudarte....


----------



## mirandarr (Ago 28, 2012)

busacare haber si tiene algun otro dato que nos pueda hayudar, y cuanto antes se lo hago saber, gracias¡¡¡¡


----------



## mirandarr (Ago 30, 2012)

que tal despues de buscar ya encontre los datos de la placa de fabricacion de la lavadora y aqui les dejo algunas fotos del circuito impreso, espero y con esto me puedan ayudar se los agradeceria mucho..... disculpen por el deterioro del circuito pero esuqe asi se puso con la humedad aaa y por cierto se pued ver claramente la parte donde va colocado el C.I. el cual no esta  en las imagenes


----------



## carlosrmz (Feb 4, 2016)

Hola soy carlos, tengo una lavadora acroos y continuamente esta dañando los switch de la tarjeta el original es ACST88C, la primera ocasion encontre el original y lo volvio a dañar, porteriormente lo sustitui por el BTA12 y los volvio a dañar algien me me puede decir que esta pasando, ya revise el motor y esta bien y tambien el capacitor que es de 50 mf a 240vca 

saludos


----------



## Bleny (Feb 4, 2016)

Tendrías de mirar que controla ese triac,  comprueba que ningún motor le cueste girar y que todo gire con normalidad o que no le frene nada, si le cuesta girar algún motor tiene un sobre esfuerzo que lo acaba quemando


----------



## carlosrmz (Feb 5, 2016)

Hola 

Gracias por tus comentarios, efectivamente todo eso ya lo hice revizaron el motor y se encuentra trabajando bien, las aspas de la lavadora giran sin problemas ya no se que mas buscar, la salida de los triacs son los que controlan el motor.


----------



## Bleny (Feb 9, 2016)

Lo siento por no contestarte antes, mira los conectores faston que no tengan oxidación y que no tengas soldaduras frías que haga que se caliente, mira el motor que no tenga las escobillas desgastadas, y que los rodamientos del tabor giren con normalidad, también puede que cargues demasiado la lavadora forzando el motor.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 9, 2016)

Te fijaste si la red snubber esta en buen estado, ya que esta es escencial para porteger al Triac, debido a que la carga es inductiva


----------

